# New wood floor finish - Ram Board?



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

We’re having a hardwood floor installed on a project and it will have 3 coats of water born satin finish applied. How long after the final coat is applied would be safe to put down Ram Board?


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Id have to look it up to be positive, but I believe 72 hours would be ideal. 

They have a tape called vapor-cure tape, which allows the floor to cure. Don't know if the regular seam board will ruin your floors, but it's not a chance I wanted to take. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

What kind of finish? I've put it down a day after with Bona traffic. I did not tape to the floor, only at the edges under where base would cover. Even there it did not pull up any finish though.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't tape it to the floor. There's always a risk it will pull the finish and that's a headache you don't need. Tape the pieces together.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I should specify the vapor cure tape is for seams. As stated, no tape directly to floor. 


Gary


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

My floor guy's supplier said 72 hrs would be best, could do 48 if needed.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've seen some urathane that was applied a little too thick and it was "soft".


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> We’re having a hardwood floor installed on a project and it will have 3 coats of water born satin finish applied. How long after the final coat is applied would be safe to put down Ram Board?


My floor guy would have said "next day is fine". Now I wonder. :whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

We put it down the next day (about 20 hours after final coat). It stayed down for about 45 days. Took it up a few weeks ago… No Problems.

Note to anyone reading this thread: We have extremely low humidity here. In a more humid climate, you may want to wait longer.


----------



## Ken Drake (Apr 27, 2016)

*Beware ramtape*

I had a problem getting up Ramtape on an old oak hardwood floor. It just stuck and would not come up for anything. Now I only use the Ramtape to tape ramboard to ramboard. 

I would really avoid any tape on newly finished hardwood.


----------

